

NodeJS is easy, just ask her out - akanet
http://vincentwoo.com/2011/06/10/nodejs-is-easy-just-ask-her-out/

======
kingkilr
This is possibly the stupidest metaphor I've ever heard, I didn't make it more
than a paragraph in because I couldn't tell what was meant by it.

~~~
rbranson
You're better for not. I read through it and truly hope it's is a troll, but
you know, Poe's law and all.

